# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Copëzë jete...

## pranvera bica

O jeta ime! O zemra ime!Valle ku je tani ...?Ku? Ku je ,ku ndodhesh ne keto momente ku une po hedh ne leter nje pjesez nga jeta  ime ,e cila ne ato vite ishte e vlefshme vetem se egzistonit ju...ne ato vite te bukura ku zemra ime rrihte dhe regetinte vetem se egzistonit ju...Kete pjesez jete po e hedh ne leter per ju dhe nqse  ju nuk kini arritur ta lexoni do te le amanet qe dikush t'ju orientoje se ku ndodhet ajo dhe ju te merrni vesh te pathenat e mija per ato vite...I kam lene porosi mikes sime me te mire t'ua jape kete copez jete  te servirur ne leter sepse ajo eshte deshmimtarja e vetme e kesaj tragjedie shpirterore...
Mosha ime me e bukur ,kur une shkelqeja e reflektoja nga dashurija,kur une digjesha si prushi prej saj,por nuk kuptoja mire se cfsre ishte ajo...Nje zjarr i brendshem qe donte te shperthente,por qe nuk gjente dot udhe sepse ishin te zena dhe nuk kishte asnje rrugezgjidhje...
Jetonim  bashke ne te njejtin qytet...ju me punen tuaj dhe une gjimnaziste...Cuditerisht,jetonit me qira perballe shtepise sime...Te kisha perballe zemer,te shikoja perdite dhe me ate mendjen time prej adoleshenteje,mundohesha te vija re ndryshimet qe ndodhnin nga dita ne dite ne trupin tuaj...ju shikoja tek rriteshit perdite e beheshit me i bukur...Djale ne kulmin e moshes...Shtati yt i larte e i gjate si selvi,trupi yt i drejte si filiz,shpatullat e tua te gjera kane mbetur ne imazhin tim,ne imagjinaten time dhe kurre nuk do te me shkulen nga mendja...Fytyra jote engjellore,syte tuaj ngjyre gri, sikur ma ngrinin buzeqeshjen ne buze kur ndodhesha perballe jush e doja me cdo kusht te tehiqja vemendjen tuaj.Nuk me vije re,s'kishe faj sepse une isha imcake,e holle ,e gjate.Sic me thoshin kisha nje fytyre te bukur ,me tipare te embla qe ju kurre nuk arritet t'i shijonit...S'kishit si,nuk me vije re,nuk me shikoje,nuk kishe kohe,ishe i angazhuar me te tjera probleme...Po une c'te beja,c'te beja une qe ashtu ne heshtje te doja aq shume,c'te beja une qe ju per mua ishit perendi,ishit gjithcka..Mua me dukej kur s'ju shikoja se dielli nuk do te dilte kurre...se agimi nuk do te agonte kurre... dhe pranvera asnjehere nuk do sillte lulet shumengjyreshe te saj...
...ju mbaruat punen tuaj dhe shkuat ne qytetin tuaj...
...une mbarova shkollen dhe une...une ...erdha ne qytetin tuaj pa e ditur se ju jeni nga ai qytet... erdha per te vazhduar studimet me zemer te plagosur... por me nje shprese te madhe../
Une erdha ne qytetin tend  kur isha ne kulmin  e lulezimit,kur megjse isha  gonxhe ,doja te shpertheja e te celja petalet...Doja ,o Zot sa doja qe ju te ishit diku dhe t'me shikonit sa e bukur isha ,sa e bukur isha bere ne kohen e mungeses suaj ne qytethin tim...t'me shikoje se me thoshin qe isha me e bukur se bukuria,doja me shume se dashuria,por Ti prape nuk me pe,prape nuk me ndjeve,prape nuk me vure re...
Oh zemer e vrare,oh zemer e plagosur,pse valle nuk ke goje?Pse valle nuk ke duar qe ta kapesh ate qe do dhe ta zhytesh thelle ne trupin tend e te mos e lesh te dale kurre.E,ti zemer ke te drejte te besh c'te duash me ate,ate qe do....Mund ta marresh,ta shtrengosh,ta puthesh,ta shtrengosh e fusesh ne gji,ta shash ,ta ledhatosh e ta dashurosh ashtu sic di ti...Doja o zemra ime,qe tiktaku i zemres tende te bashkohej me tiktakun e zemres sime dhe nga dy zemra te shkriheshin ne nje...
Ti vazhdoje  ritualin tend ndoshta kur ne nje dite te bukur me ze syri  silueten tuaj,nje hije qe po kalonte para shkolles sime...O zot instiktivisht dilja ne oren e caktuar dhe cuditerisht silueta apo hija konkretizohet me personin tuaj...Ishit ju..S'kisha me dyshim ,ishit ju ,une pra kisha erdhur me studime ne qytetin tuaj, dhe fale zotit ju rigjeta ...Ju me canten tuaj ne kurriz kalonit perdite para shkolles sime,ne ritualin tuaj te perditshem,ne stervitjen tuaj qe pervec se trupi juaj tashme ne kulmin e formimit ua kerkonte fale kjo edhe pasionit tuaj...Jetonimpra te dy ne te njejtin qytet,qytet mjaft i nxehte ndoshta per shkak te pozicionit gjeografik te tij...Ndoshta ngaqe ishte   kerthiza e vendit,mezi i tij ,ishte dhe aq i bukur...Oh cfare them keshtu...te bukur e bente rinia ,e benim ne studentet e erdhur nga te gjitha rrethet, e benit ju me vrullin tuaj,me vrullin tuaj rinor...
Cfare fati!Une studente me shoqet e mija ne dhome...kisha shperthyer tashme,gonxhet e mija ishin gati te merrnin arratine...Zemra ime ishte gati te gufonte nga gezimi,ishte gati tashme te hapte dyert e saj,per te pritur miq,miq te cilet do t'i jepnin asaj te drejten e vetvendosjes,te drejten per te provuar lumturine...
Rituali i perditshem,leksione,seminare dhe mbasditja studim,studim...Nuk dinim gje tjeter se duhet te mbanim gjalle porosite...bije e nenes po shkon per te mesuar e jo per dashuricka...mbaro shkollen se burra ka sa te duash...
Ne axhenden e ritualit te dites pos mesimit u shtua edhe biblioteka...
Ditet kalonin nje nga nje  dhe pak nga pak u bene dy muaj shkolle...kur cuditerishtnje dite ne oborrin e shkolles shoh ate...ate...O,Zot!Dhe ku ,ulur tek stoli im  te cilin e kisha privatizuar sa kisha shkelur ne ate institut ku ulesha e meditoja ose edhe perserisja ndonje mesim me shoqet e mija...Afrohem dhe shoh ate mikun tim te pa shpallur ,te paprezantuar kurre,te lene ashtu ne skuten me te erret te zemres sime...dhe tani ...O Zot mos u tall me mua,te lutem mos luaj me mua te mjeren ,mos me vere ne pozite te veshtire me zemren time e cila kishte   nje vit e dy muaj qe  e kishte harruar,qe nuk e ndiqte silueten e tij dhe po celej per te tjera lunturi...Mora guximin ,hyra ne oborrin e shkolles dhe ndjeva qe tiktaku i zemres sime u c'akordua,nje afsh i nxehte s'po me hiqej nga trupi,here me  zbriste e here me ngjitej  lart ,me shtrengonte ne gryke dhe me dukej sikur do te me merrte frymen...Mendoja...Mos valle m'i ka lexuar mendimet dhe tani pas shume kerkimesh erdhi e me gjeti?-Mos valle ka kohe qe me ndjek dhe tani do te cfaqet dhe  do te me aprovoje ate qe une kam ndier  kohe me radhe...?
Sa budallaqe!Vajze, mblidh mendjen!C'i ke keto absurditete qe mendon apo aludon?Ai kurre nuk te ka vene re,ai kurre nuk i mori vesh vegimet e mija per te,ai kurre s'mund ta imagjinonte kete marrine...Rituali vazhdonte ,shkolle ,konvikt,biblioteke...Marim vesh se menca jone do restaurohej dhe ne duhet te hanim ne nje restorant te degjuar te qytetit,ne qender te tij.
Eh Zot!Vetem ti mund t'i besh keto cudira e mrekullira!Aty hanin studentet,hanin gjykates e avokate ,inxhinjeret e vepres me te madhe qe ndertohej atehere ne ate qytet Metalurgjiku,aty hanin sportistet e qytetit dhe per cudi aty haje edhe ti shpirti im,ti zemra ime ,ti plangprishesi im.Pra gama e levizjeve u shtua...u shtua dhe restoranti...Po e shikoja shpesh ne shkolle dhe mora mundimin dhe pyes profesorin tim qe e kishte shok se perse vinte ai njeri ne shkollentone.Pergjigja ishte se ai ishte pranuar student ne institutin tone...Mora vesh se ne ate qytet kishe familjen tende te madhe e te nderuar, ishe figure e atij qyteti dhe mbronje ngjyrat e atij qyteti...
E ,keshtu u beme bashkestudente ne te njejten dege.Nuk ju shihja shpesh se ju pervec studimeve ,mbanit nje cante tjeter ne kurriz ,perfaqesonit dhe mbronit ngjyren e qytetit tuaj,shkonit lart e poshte neper qytetet e vendit dhe nuk kishit nge te shikonit bukurirat qe rriteshin e zhvilloheshin perdite...Tashme keto bukuri mernin oferta te ndryshme domosdo sepse jeta ka ligjet e veta,nga shoket e shkolles apo edhe nga te jashtem sic quheshin djemte qe nuk ishin ne shkolle.Bukuria kish filluar te vinte re bukurine e saj,ta vleresonte ate dhe veten me shume dhe te mendonte se nuk ishte vetem nje yll ne qiell qe vezullonte por qe kishte edhe shume te tjere qe shkelqenin mbi dhe...
Eh pas nje perplasje tek stoli pse ma zure vendin enuk e ke blere me tapi nuk patem me shkembime...
Por prape Zoti,Zoti eshte nje mjeshter i madh ,qe i rregullon apo me mire te them  i sajon gjerat...Edhe per ne beri kete...Une vazhdoja te shtoja bukurine,te mbushja trupin,gjoksin e kolme...e s'kishin si mos me vinin re ...
Poc ,poc,shishe shampanje  ,ishin komplimentat qe mernim ngado ku shkonim...
Sa cudi ,me se fundi Ti po me shikoje po me vije re...shoqja jote e kursit dhe e dhomes sime me sillte sinjalet qe bisedonit per mua...por une nuk kuptoja qe isha e lumtur ndoshta ,e shqetesuar, turbulluar.Dhe ja nje film i bukur i atyre viteve 'Gruaja me  e bukur" me protagoniste Vito Juvaren  e Franceska Cimarozen u be shkak per afrimin tone ,per bashkimin tone Shtyheshin per te hyre ne kinema dhe une prisja te mbaroheshin njerezit kur per cudi u gjenda ne koridorin e kinemase dhe ju them shoqeve se hyra kollaj se me rrembeu vala...Mbrapa veshit degjoj nje ze qe thote  ...te futi lala... dhe cuditerisht biletat i kishim ngjitur...E po gjithcka dukej e stisur...S'kaloi shume ,ne pritje tek stoli,ulesha dhe une sepse kisha pjesen time domosdo dhe erdhi dhe momenti i duhur kur ti,po,po,ti me shprehe dashurine...Pas shume hezitimeve,pas shume nazeve (sikur s;isha une qe vdisja per ty,sikur s'isha une qe e kisha enderruar kete cast),pas shume frike...te pranova.Kaluam bukur bashke,losnim ,qeshnim ,vraponim...e ku nuk shkonim...por ti ,ti tradhetar,ti genjeshtar ,ti mashtrues si neper filma fillove te beheshe Don Zhuan...ti fillove te ngrije hunden sepse ishe i perkedheluri i qytetit sepse po shkelqeje ne ato vite ne pasionin tend...dhe domosdo u bere dhe ne dashuri profesionist...
U vele sepse dy vjet dashuri iken shpejt...vinin te reja ne vitet poshte nesh ,te dukeshin me te bukura e me te mira,fillove te shetisje Boten me lojen tende dhe pse te mos merrje eksperiencat e Botes...Une e di qe ti peng me kishe mua sepse nuk thone kot qe s'ka si dashuria e pare por i mjeri njeri fillon e ftillohet,mendon per te sistemuar jeten e tij ,saj ,fejohet dhe shikon punen...Sa me doje e mora vesh mbas fejeses sime ,ku ti u ndjeve keq dhe mbas shetitjeve te tua lule me lule  konkludove se une isha lulja me e bukur,dhe doje te me merrje ne bacen tende por kot ...Cdo gje  kishte zene vendin e vet...Dhe tani  i dashur  une jam ajo e panjohura qe gjimnaziste e bukur  vdiste per ty,cfare nuk do jepja ateher qe te te prekja pak,qe cfare s'do jepja qe dora jote te me prekte pak,cfare sdo te braktisja per ty dhe une  isha qe te harrova ,ndoshta faktori kohe beri punen e saj dhe une  tani jam ne nje moshe te mesme ...dhe ti aty je...
Dhe cuditerisht Zoti nuk do te na ndaje...ben cudirat e tij te sjell prape ne qytetin tim ku une kam folezen time te lumtur...te ndertuar me mund e djerse...por nuk rri dot pa te dhene komoditetin e duhur qe pas 35-se vjetesh te pijme nga nje kafe bashke...Shpesh te dy perseritim shprehjen e njohur....Te tjere duam ,te tjere na duan, e me te tjere martohemi....
Eh si i rregullon Zoti keto pune...nuk thone kot....punet e Zotit...

----------


## riza2008

Përshëndetje pranvera!Tregimi copeza jete eshte pershkruar me mjeshteri nga ana jote.Gjat leximit qe i bera me kujdes, filli i mendimit eshte pershkruar si nje gershete e qendisur mire nga nje vajze simpatike.Ideja e tregimit del e qarte me mbylljen shume te bukur dhe reale :elefanti: e tjere duam,te tjere na duan,me te tjere martohemi.Te pergezoj per shkrimet ne proze shkruan shum bukur.Respekte

----------


## pranvera bica

Shume faleminderit riza!Keshtu e ka jeta...Punet e Zotit..per te gjithe...Respekte!

----------


## bombona

uuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuu
nje pershkrim shum i bukur ,i detajuar,ispikatur,i magjishem do thoja..
teta vera sinqerisht ke nje shpitr goce qe nuk do vdesi kurr
urime te perzemerta per temen vertet vlersimet e mija ne max

----------


## DI_ANA

Shume bukur e nderuar!....Te uroj suksese dhe frymezim te metejshem.

Me respekte

----------


## Bl-Erta

Mu më pëlqeu shumë ky shkrimi juaj............gjatë leximit humba fare në ngjarjen....shumë e mirë......ju përgezoj.

----------


## gjakushi

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O jeta ime! O zemra ime!Valle ku je tani ...?Ku? Ku je ,ku ndodhesh ne keto momente ku une po hedh ne leter nje pjesez nga jeta ime ,e cila ne ato vite ishte e vlefshme vetem se egzistonit ju...ne ato vite te bukura ku zemra ime rrihte dhe regetinte vetem se egzistonit ju...Kete pjesez jete po e hedh ne leter per ju dhe nqse ju nuk kini arritur ta lexoni do te le amanet qe dikush t'ju orientoje se ku ndodhet ajo dhe ju te merrni vesh te pathenat e mija per ato vite...I kam lene porosi mikes sime me te mire t'ua jape kete copez jete te servirur ne leter sepse ajo eshte deshmimtarja e vetme e kesaj tragjedie shpirterore...


KJo cope proze e nisur me thirrore, ashtu si te klith shpirti e zemra ca here, ka bere nje ortek te madh klithmash me perfundimin e saj, dhe te shpie te pyesish veten>

Perse ndodh keshtu?

----------


## pranvera bica

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> O jeta ime! O zemra ime!Valle ku je tani ...?Ku? Ku je ,ku ndodhesh ne keto momente ku une po hedh ne leter nje pjesez nga jeta ime ,e cila ne ato vite ishte e vlefshme vetem se egzistonit ju...ne ato vite te bukura ku zemra ime rrihte dhe regetinte vetem se egzistonit ju...Kete pjesez jete po e hedh ne leter per ju dhe nqse ju nuk kini arritur ta lexoni do te le amanet qe dikush t'ju orientoje se ku ndodhet ajo dhe ju te merrni vesh te pathenat e mija per ato vite...I kam lene porosi mikes sime me te mire t'ua jape kete copez jete te servirur ne leter sepse ajo eshte deshmimtarja e vetme e kesaj tragjedie shpirterore...
> 
> 
> KJo cope proze e nisur me thirrore, ashtu si te klith shpirti e zemra ca here, ka bere nje ortek te madh klithmash me perfundimin e saj, dhe te shpie te pyesish veten>
> 
> Perse ndodh keshtu?


Perse ndodh keshtu?...se keshtu eshte e ndertuar jeta...

----------


## pranvera bica

> Shume bukur e nderuar!....Te uroj suksese dhe frymezim te metejshem.
> 
> Me respekte


Faleminderit DI_ANA! Jam e nderuar qe lexohem nga ju!

----------


## gjakushi

> Perse ndodh keshtu?...se keshtu eshte e ndertuar jeta...



Duke dashur te hap nje horizont te pyetjes perse ndodh keshtu, dhe te demantoj ndertimin e tille te jetes e cila jo gjithehere behet nga ato ndodhi ! Por, me vete zgjerimin e asaj proze qe ka shume elemente te behet nje rrefim me i gjate ku do te zinin vend shume skena, dialoge e monologe, do te plotesohej preludi i saj qe ka nje prekshmeri dhe , me zhvillimin e atij motivi, qe te shpeshten eshte prezent te cdo individ, do te krijonte nje pershtypje se Ju, jo vetem qe dini te prekni tema te zjarrta, por edhe i trajtoni drejt, qe nga zjarri i tyre mos digjen personazhet, por te blerohen!

----------


## pranvera bica

> Mu më pëlqeu shumë ky shkrimi juaj............gjatë leximit humba fare në ngjarjen....shumë e mirë......ju përgezoj.


Shume shume faleminderit BL-ERTA!Kur shikoj qe dikush pelqen dhe vlereson ato cka shkruaj une ,lumturohem dhe them gjithkush ka nga nje copez jete te tille...sepse ky eshte realiteti i botekuptimit shqiptar....

----------


## pranvera bica

> uuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuu
> nje pershkrim shum i bukur ,i detajuar,ispikatur,i magjishem do thoja..
> teta vera sinqerisht ke nje shpitr goce qe nuk do vdesi kurr
> urime te perzemerta per temen vertet vlersimet e mija ne max


Shume faleminderit bombona!Me pelqen qe ndoshta jeni e vogel ne moshe dini te jepni vleresime te bukura dhe korekte.Mos ndodh ngaqe e kini letersine perzemer?Te perqafoj fort teta Vera!

----------


## Himitsu

> O jeta ime! O zemra ime!Valle ku je tani ...?Ku? Ku je ,ku ndodhesh ne keto momente ku une po hedh ne leter nje pjesez nga jeta  ime ,e cila ne ato vite ishte e vlefshme vetem se egzistonit ju...ne ato vite te bukura ku zemra ime rrihte dhe regetinte vetem se egzistonit ju...Kete pjesez jete po e hedh ne leter per ju dhe nqse  ju nuk kini arritur ta lexoni do te le amanet qe dikush t'ju orientoje se ku ndodhet ajo dhe ju te merrni vesh te pathenat e mija per ato vite...I kam lene porosi mikes sime me te mire t'ua jape kete copez jete  te servirur ne leter sepse ajo eshte deshmimtarja e vetme e kesaj tragjedie shpirterore...


Me pelqen teta vera, me kujton "Sikur te isha djale" eshte me te vertet shume i bukur




> S'kishit si,nuk me vije re,nuk me shikoje,nuk kishe kohe,ishe i angazhuar me te tjera probleme...Po une c'te beja,c'te beja une qe ashtu ne heshtje te doja aq shume,c'te beja une qe ju per mua ishit perendi,ishit gjithcka..Mua me dukej kur s'ju shikoja se dielli nuk do te dilte kurre...se agimi nuk do te agonte kurre... dhe pranvera asnjehere nuk do sillte lulet shumengjyreshe te saj...


Shume vajzave ne adoleshence ju ndodh qe te marosen pas nje djali dhe ta shikojne ate ne heshtje dhe pa thene as nje fjale te vogel. E ndjekin gjithmone me syte qe ju ndricojne dhe me nje buzeqeshje te embel dhe marosen fare, ndonjehere ne ate fytyre ka dhe pak trishtim sepse personi qe ato duan ne menyre te fshehte nuk i ve re dhe nuk dine per ndjenjat e tyre dhe plagosen sepse personi qe ato duan kaq shume ne ate moment, personi qe do te donin te ishte, afer qe ti falte qofte dhe nje buzeqeshje nuk i ve re ... sa keq eshte kur dukesh e padukshme ne syte e dikujt qe ti do.... 



> Oh zemer e vrare,oh zemer e plagosur,pse valle nuk ke goje?Pse valle nuk ke duar qe ta kapesh ate qe do dhe ta zhytesh thelle ne trupin tend e te mos e lesh te dale kurre.E,ti zemer ke te drejte te besh c'te duash me ate,ate qe do....Mund ta marresh,ta shtrengosh,ta puthesh,ta shtrengosh e fusesh ne gji,ta shash ,ta ledhatosh e ta dashurosh ashtu sic di ti...Doja o zemra ime,*qe tiktaku i zemres tende te bashkohej me tiktakun e zemres sime dhe nga dy zemra te shkriheshin ne nje...*


Me rengjethe mishin tek kjo pjese, e ke pershkruar shume bukur ate se cfare do te deshte qe te bente zemra jone per personin qe do.. ndjenjat me te forta te saj... Ah sa shume reh kjo zemra jone per nje person, sa fort godet moj teta vera kur duam dike... Si na ndricojne syte, jemi gati te qajme nga gezimi kur jemi perballe personit qe duam ... jemi sikur duam te fluturojme, ne ato momente je ti dhe ai dhe perreth teje nuk egziston me asgje dhe askushi.. jeni vetem ju te dy te bashkuar nga nje dashuri e madhe, nga ajo ndjenje qe eshte si kalamite qe te terheq kaq fort sa me shume veshtiresi arin qe ti rrezistosh...
Ah.... 




> Eh pas nje perplasje tek stoli pse ma zure vendin enuk e ke blere me tapi nuk patem me shkembime...


Ahaha sa me bejne te qesh disa situata te tilla, ku mundohesh te mbyllesh cdo ndjenje te zemres tende dhe te tregohesh e keqe dhe indiferente, kur thua ose shkemben disa fjale pa kuptim por qe kur vjen puna kur i mendon ne nje moment jane pikerisht ato pak fjale (pakuptimta) qe te bejne qe te qeshesh dhe te mendosh per te, sepse ne ate moment ai te ka veshtruar ne sy dhe te ka folur per here te pare....




> S'kaloi shume ,ne pritje tek stoli,ulesha dhe une sepse kisha pjesen time domosdo dhe erdhi dhe momenti i duhur kur ti,po,po,ti me shprehe dashurine...Pas shume hezitimeve,pas shume nazeve (sikur s;isha une qe vdisja per ty,sikur s'isha une qe e kisha enderruar kete cast),pas shume frike...te pranova.


O Zot si ehste nje moment i tille kur nje person qe do dhe qe ndien dhe ti qe ke qene kaq kohe duke pritu nje moment te tille, qe ne fillim nuk te vinte re dhe tani.. tani eshte pikerisht ai qe te thote se te do... Ndihesh e frikesuar, ndonjehere ke frike se mos eshte duke u tallur me ty, sa mendime te kalojne ne koke ne nje moment te tille por zemra aman eshte gati te dale nga kraharori dhe te bertase me sa fuqi qe ke tere gezimin tend... Dhe me pas, pas shume mendimesh dhe dridhje trupi thua me pak ze nje "po" qe me veshtiresi degjohet dhe pastaj e perserit prap me pak me shume siguri....




> Kaluam bukur bashke,losnim ,qeshnim ,vraponim...e ku nuk shkonim...por ti ,ti tradhetar,ti genjeshtar ,ti mashtrues si neper filma fillove te beheshe Don Zhuan...ti fillove te ngrije hunden sepse ishe i perkedheluri i qytetit sepse po shkelqeje ne ato vite ne pasionin tend...dhe domosdo u bere dhe ne dashuri profesionist...
> U vele sepse dy vjet dashuri iken shpejt...vinin te reja ne vitet poshte nesh ,te dukeshin me te bukura e me te mira,fillove te shetisje Boten me lojen tende dhe pse te mos merrje eksperiencat e Botes...


Momentet e para jane ato te me te bukurat, si gjithmone fjalet e embla,ledhatimet enderrimet pa fund.. por kur vjen momenti qe njeri nga te dy ndryshon cdo gje kthehet dhe behet kaq e myzget.. cdo gje nuk ka me ato ngjyra te ndezura qe kishte ne fillim qe jeni vetem per njeri tjetrin.. Nuk eshte me ai moment kur ishim UNE dhe TI por vjen nje moment qe behemi UNE, TI dhe ATO....
Fillojne njeh vajza me te bukura, me te hedhura dhe ti fillon mos i hysh me ne sy, ai po kerkon qe te beje eksperienca te reja qe te shijoje jeten ashtu sic thone nje pjese e madhe e cunave apo dhe e gocave.... Dhe ti fillon te ndihesh si e teperta ne mes dhe fillon qe te largohesh vete pak e nga pak dhe me zemer te thyer dhe me nje zhgenjim... Ndoshta i ke falur shume dashuri, ndoshta e ke bere te ndihet me shume se kush eshte ne realitet..Nuk e di, por di qe cdo gje ka ndyrshuar dhe nuk eshte me si me pare.... 




> Une e di qe ti peng me kishe mua sepse nuk thone kot qe s'ka si dashuria e pare por i mjeri njeri fillon e ftillohet,mendon per te sistemuar jeten e tij ,saj ,fejohet dhe shikon punen...Sa me doje e mora vesh mbas fejeses sime ,ku ti u ndjeve keq dhe mbas shetitjeve te tua lule me lule  konkludove se une isha lulja me e bukur,dhe doje te me merrje ne bacen tende por kot ...Cdo gje  kishte zene vendin e vet...Dhe tani  i dashur  une jam ajo e panjohura qe gjimnaziste e bukur  vdiste per ty,cfare nuk do jepja ateher qe te te prekja pak,qe cfare s'do jepja qe dora jote te me prekte pak,cfare sdo te braktisja per ty dhe une  isha qe te harrova ,ndoshta faktori kohe beri punen e saj dhe une  tani jam ne nje moshe te mesme ...dhe ti aty je...


Dashuria e pare nuk harohet kurre, persa mund te themi qe e kemi haruar ajo eshte aty brenda nesh ne zemren tone, dhe ne shume gjera te cilat do bejme ne nje te ardhme, fjalet qe do themi duam apo nuk duam do te na kujtojne ato momentet e dashurise se pare.. duam apo nuk duam ta pranojme...Eshte kjo dashuria qe na ben te ndihemi me te ritur, me te gezuar.. eshte kjo dashuri qe na ben te ndjejme per here te pare se cfare do te thote te duash nje person dhe se sa fort reh zemra jote.. eshte pikerisht kjo dashuri qe te ben qe te kesh fluturat ne bark.... Por shume here, ne pjesen me te madhe te rasteve kjo dashuri ngelet nje dashuri adoleshence dhe jo te gjithe arijne qe te realizojne ate dhe te fejohen , te martohen, te kene femije dhe te jene bashke deri sa vdekja te na ndaje... dhe kjo per motive te ndryshme..... (fatkeqesisht)




> Dhe cuditerisht Zoti nuk do te na ndaje...ben cudirat e tij te sjell prape ne qytetin tim ku une kam folezen time te lumtur...te ndertuar me mund e djerse...por nuk rri dot pa te dhene komoditetin e duhur qe pas 35-se vjetesh te pijme nga nje kafe bashke...Shpesh te dy perseritim shprehjen e njohur....*Te tjere duam ,te tjere na duan, e me te tjere martohemi....*


Pavaresisht se mund te te kete lenduar, tradhetuar, mashtruar apo dicka tjeter kur vjen puna perseri e ke falur dhe i uron gjithe te mirat dhe lumturite me te medha te kesaj bote pavaresisht se ai nuk eshte me ty....

Ah kjo fjali: Te tjere duam ,te tjere na duan, e me te tjere martohemi... Sa te lendon dhe sa nuk do te doje qe te ishte e vertete por jeta qenka e krijuar ne kete menyre, keshtu ecka jeta ne rrjedhen e saj dhe ne.. nuk kemi se cfare te bejme.. Nuk jemi ne gjendje qe ta ndalojme por vetem se ta pranojme ate ashtu sic vjen dhe te marim me te mirat e saj..dhe te jetojme duke mbajtur dashurine tone dhe kujtimet tona ne zemer dhe ti japim force vetes dhe mos kthehemi me mbrapa.. Si thote nje fjale?? Mos qaj qe ka perfunduar por qesh qe ka ndodhur .. Mendo qe je nder njerezit me me fat qe e kane provuar kete ndjenje dhe mendo se sa fatkeqe do te kishe qene nese nuk do e kishe provuar forcen e dashurise se pare.. I mjere eshte ai person qe nuk do dhe nuk e duan eshte si nje trup  qe nuk mer ajer, si nje lule pa uje dhe pa diell, si nje ylber pa ngjyra.. Si nje shtepi e shkrete ne shkretetire....

Teta vera vazhdo ne jeten tende, mbaje ne zemer dhe ne kujtime.. Sepse dashuria e ben njeriun qe te jete gjithmone i ri dhe mos plaket kurre...
Pergezimet e mija teta vera me vertet shume e bukur dhe me vertet te sjell ne mendje shume kujtime nga jeta jone, fundja pak a shume cdo vajze e ka provuar kete ndjenje pak te ngjashme me ty por e ndryshme ne partikolare te tjera...

URIME!

----------


## pranvera bica

Shume ,shume faleminderit Himitsu!Jeni njue analiste e shkelqyer dhe s'ka si te jete ndryshe,per nje nivel si juaji...Me analizen tuaj me bete te perjetoj ato vite  te begata qe asnje femer apo mashkull qofte nuk di t'i menaxhoje...pse ?...sepse na duket vertet qe jeta do jete vaj dhe nuk do te kete te perpjeta e te tatepjeta...ne ato vite na duket sikur vetem ne jemi dhe agje tjeter nuk egziston per rreth nesh...dhe nuk thellohemi tek fenomeni i bukur dashuri...qe do  kohen dhe predispozicionin e saj...nuk eshte e lehte te dashurosh sidomos per here te pare  dhe te dish ta ruash ate fenomen qe te kaplon syte dhe nuk sheh se ke...gjetur dshurine e duhur apo ate qe nje dite do te te braktise...Kjo ndodh shpesh...prandaj ka shume zemra te brengosura por kur e rigjen sikur ngushellohesh...Edhe nje here faleminderit ...Himitsu!

----------


## mali2

*Copeza jete...

...Ty te kam si moter zemer, me Ty ndaj cdo germe te mendimeve te mia, foli Ai.E din Ti sa here jam ndier i trishtuar sikurse dhe Ti? E din se sa here kam derdhur lote ne fshetesi? E din se sa here kam "üdhetuar" fshehurazi ne kujtes me njeriun qe une e fantazoja? Me Ate!. E mban mend si e dashuroja si i marre? E mban mend sa cmendurisht dashuroja une? Edhe ke dashuroja? Vecse nje emer, nje hije, nje ze te embel e aq te dashur sa une nuk kontrolloja dot as ditet e mia prej mungeses se Saj. Eh motra ime, jeta ka plot padrejtesi!. Shpesh here i them vetes, "Ti, preke realitetin tend dhe falenderoje  Zotin per gjtihcka qe  te ka dhene. Gezoje jeten qe prek, qe shef, mos jeto me ne endrra boshe. "Ajo nuk ka ekzistuar kurre, kurre, kurre!" Dhe syte e Tij u mjegulluan prej loteve te kujteses ma te ambel. Ishin lote malli. Por Ajo nuk kishte ekzistuar kurre fizikisht perballe Tij, dhe as qe do perballej kurre me te. Thjeshte kishte qene nje enderr e paprekur, nje ndjenje e fshehur,  qe turp te thuash,por  kishte qene nje lot qe kishte djegur shpirtin e Tij, djegur e shkrumbuar, ndaj Atij shpesh here  sì hynte asgje dhe askush me ne sy.Dhe fjala jote moter me ipte ngushllimin me te mire,kur me degjoje dhe qaje per mua ,per mua  qe te flisja me aq motiv per nje enderr te jetes ....*

----------


## Himitsu

Ah moj zemra ime.. E per sa kohe do vazhdosh te duash nje person qe per ty eshte i ndaluar??? Eh sa kohe do vazhdosh qe ta mbash ne mendjen tende dhe mos e largosh nga kujtimet e tua dhe nga zemra jote???
U njojtem ne nje menyre qe jo me te gjithe ndodh, ne rrethana qesharake ku asnje njeri nuk eshte vetvetja, por ti tregoje sahere se cfare te mundonte dhe se cfare kishe ne shpirt....
Kujtoj qe shume here ishe i ndrojtur, shume here nuk flisje thjesht jepje nje pershendetje.. Shpesh here e pyesja veten se cfare mund te kishte ndodhur me ty, ,shpesh here pyesja veten se cfare qe kjo gje qe te mundonte kaq shume ne shpirt dhe pse ishe kaq shume i merzitur.
Kishe humbur shpresat per nje jete, nuk enderroje dhe nuk doje qe te kishe nje lidhje me nje vajze se nuk doje qe te lendoje.
Insistova shume per te kuptuar se cfare kishe, ndoshta u bera dhe shume e besidsshme e di;Por zemra me thoshte qe te te pyesja dhe mos te te lija te qete deri sa ti te me thoje se cila qe kjo brenge kaq e madhe, cfare te mundonte ty o yll, cfare paska qene kjo e keqe qe te hidheronte shpirtin dhe te ngurtesonte zemren?
Shifja shume here qe syte e tu kur flisje me mua mbusheshin me lot, me falenderoje qe kisha hyre ne jeten tende dhe me thoje qe me kishe shume xhan, nuk arija te kuptoja perse me flisje ne kete menyre.
Shpesh kur flisnim bashke me thoje: "Per mua nuk ka jete, une jam i denuar qe ne djep, une kam fatin tim.. nje fat i zi qe nuk do me ndahet deri sa te vdes. Jam i ri -thoje - dua te jetoj, te kirjoj familjen time, te kem gruan qe do dua prane vetes dhe ta bej te lumtur, te kem femijet e mi dhe ti shikoj qe te riten, ti edukoj, ti degjoj kur te qeshin dhe kur qajne, te ndjej gezimin e tyre, te luftoj per familjen time dhe te mar po aq dashuri sa une di te fal.. Por kjo thoje eshte e pamundur per mua, paskam qene i mallkuar, kjo jete me ka denuar dhe jo per faj tim, por per faj te dikujt tjeter. 
E cfaj kam une - thoje - nese dikush tjeter ka vrare?? Perse nuk duhet te kem dhe une te drejten qe te jetoj??? Perse nuk e kam dhe une te drejten qe te jem i lumtur si gjithe te tjeret? Te jem i lire , i lire si era, te jetoj pa frike ashtu si gjithe shoket e mi? Perse duhet te jetoj me identitet te dyfishte, perse nuk mund te kem  te drejten e fjales... Jam si nje guaske boshe, jam thjesht nje njeri qe nuk mund te kete asgje nga kjo jete. As ty..." 
U preva ne ate moment, nuk dija se cfare te thoja, nuk kuptoja... syte nuk me shihnin me se i kisha te mbushur me lot dhe filluan te ridhnin pa lejen time, nuk e komnadoja dot tiktakun e zemres time qe mos rihte aq forte, nuk komandoja dot mendimet e mija qe kalonin ne koken time me shejtesi te madhe. Ndejta pak, mora fryme thelle dhe me pas i thashe: " Me trego te drejten te lutem, mos me genje dhe mos me mbaj me shpresa te kota, me thuaj cfare ka ndodh me ty?
" Te verteten do?" - tha!
" Po" - thashe me gjyesem zeri!
"Jam ne gjak" - tha
Ne ate moment tere bota mu kthye permbys, u ndjeva kaq e pafuqishme, u ndjeva sikur jetoja kot ne kete bote fillova te qaja pa pushim dhe ai u bashkua ne vajin tim. "Me vjen keq"- tha dhe me shtrengoi fort ne krahet e tij duke lagur ballin tim me lotet e tij. Kisha hap syte dhe lotet qe binin si rreke trupi nuk levizte me isha e gjitha e paralizuar, ne ate moment do me dukej sikur do e humbisja nga casti ne cast, ne ate moment pashe se sa e padrejte eshte kjo bote dhe se njerezit e mire vuajne me shume se te tjeret. Qenka e vertete qe i drejti vuan ne kete bote.
'Do pres, do kem shprese deri sa te mar pergjigje, nese do e falin apo jo, por nese nuk rregullohet kjo pune...ahhhhh, do me duhet te largohem prej teje dhe gjithe te tjereve, nuk do dua me tja di per jeten time por ty nuk dua te te bej keq, nuk do te doja qe te martoheshim dhe nje dite une te vdisja dhe te te lija vetem dhe te braktisur, e di qe do me urreje dhe une nuk dua qe ti te me urresh." Ne ate moment fillova te peshperisja lehte dhe pa foce: " Te te urrej? Perse e thua kete? Une te falenderoj qe me dhe kete ndjenje, te falenderoj qe kam njohur nje njeri si ti... Une do te te dua sa te jem dhe te roj, do jesh ne zemren time dhe nuk do te te harroj kurre." Dhe mbylla syte dhe ndjeja aromen e tij, rahjet e zemres qe me veshtiresi te madhe degjoheshin dhe trupi qe i dridhej i gjithi.
Me shtrengoi pas vetes me force dhe me tha: " Te dua, ti je dashuria ime e vetme ne kete jete, te dua me shume se jeten time dhe nuk dua tja di me per asnje njeri tjeter. Por nuk e di nese eshte shkruar qe ne te dy te jemi bashke, nuk dua qe ti te vuash per shkakun tim."
Ne ate moment kuptova qe ai deshte te largohej prej meje, ndjeva qe zemra filloi te rihte shume ngadale dhe ngrita koken qe te shifja fytyren e tij dhe pashe qe syte i kishte te fiksuar vetem ne nje pike dhe shtrengonte dhembet qe mos qante por qe me kot, syte e tij ishin plot dhe rridhnin pa pushim... Njevi qe po e shikoja me leshoi nuk po me shtrengonte me u perkul me puthi ne balle dhe me tha: " Nje gje mos haro kurre qe une te kam dashur me shume se jeten time dhe do te te dua deri sa vdekja te me mare, nese nuk mund te te kem ne kete jete do te te pres ne tjetren, te pakten aty do te jemi bashke dhe te lumtur. As dheri nuk ka per ta tretur dashurine qe kam per ty. Jeto jeten tende zemer, ji e lumtur me kedo qe do martohesh, shpresoj qe ate qe nuk munda te ta jap une, te ta jape dikush tjeter se ti meriton shume..."
Oh Zot, kam ndjere qe doja te vdisja ne ate moment, mos jetoja me...zemra ishte gati te pelciste nga dhimbja qe po provoja ne ate moment ishte kaq e madhe, doja te therisja dhe te shpertheja si nje vullkan dhe te shkateroja cdo gje qe me dilte perpara... nuk shikoja dot me njeri ne sy. Nuk doja me qe te flisja me njeri. Nuk dija me se cfare te beja dhe si te sillesha. Doja te isha me te pergjithmone, te isha ne krahet e tij dhe te ndjeja ate lumturi qe dhe shoqet e mia kane kur jane afer personave qe duan.
Por me sa duket kjo lumturi, ky gezim paska qene i ndaluar per mua, ai person nuk paska lindur qe te jetonte dhe te dashuronte por paska lindur per te lare gjakun e  paraardhesve te tij, te shlyente fajet e tyre.
Oh zot e sa zemra te tjera do te plagosen?? E sa do vazhdoje hakmarrja dhe sa dashuri te ndaluara do te kete akoma??? 
Ti tashme je engjelli im qe me mbron kudo qe shkoj, me vjen ne enderr dhe jetoj me ty cdo hap te jetes time, qendron aty brenda ne qendren e zemres time.
Naten mbyll syte dhe kujtoj perqafimin e fundit qe mora prej teje, mbyll syte dhe ndjej aromen tende dhe trokitjet e zemres tende... Me duket sikur je me mua dhe je prane meje.
Ylli im polar, keshtu me therisje ti dikur, por tashme je ti ylli im polar qe me mungon kaq shume pa te cilin kjo jete eshte kaq pa kuptim... 





Kjo eshte historia e nje shoqes time e cila vazhdon te vuaje per dashurine e saj te humbur dhe te parealizuar dhe qe dita dites duket sikur po shkrihet dhe ajo me yllin e saj polar.

----------


## pranvera bica

Himitsu! Cdo sistem ka te mirat dhe te keqiat e tij...Por Kanuni i Leke Dukagjinit ,perpos te mirave qe ka ,ka edhe disa  ligje te tmerrshme sic eshte ky i hakmarrjes...T'i marresh jeten tjetrit qe ia ka dhuruar Zoti per mua eshte gjeja me e tmerrshme ne historine e njerezimit...Kur ishim te vogla dhe qe regjimi i cmontuar tashme,degjonim se kjo vajze eshte e fejuar qe ne djep ,kjo nga ligjet e Kanunit,kesaj i kane marre shamine e kokes ne kullote dhe patjeter duhet te fejohet me djalin qe ia mori ,pa le te ishte ai qorr,sakat apo me ndonje te mete tjeter ishin te detyruara te martoheshin sepse keshtu e thoshte Kanuni...e plot gjera te tilla qe te para nga kendveshtrimet e sotme te duken budallalleqe...pra e kishim fjalen per hakmarrjen ose te hyret ne gjak sic thuhet rendom nga populli...
Sa keq me vjen per shoqen tuaj e cila vete  e di  se c'ka hequr apo heq per te shijuar dashurine e saj te pafat sepse  i dashuri i saj pra eshte i detyruar t'i vere nje gur zemres per te humbur dashurine e tij per shkak te lulezimit te ketij fenomeni te tmerrshem ,te ketij fenomeni qe po i ndan keto dy zemra ,qe po qajne e semuren per njera-tjetren.per shkak te nje Kanuni...qe ne rastin konkret po sherben per keq...Eh ...te gjorat zemra sa zhgenjime jane te predispozuara per  te provuar duke nisur qe nga arsyet vulgare e deri tek justifikimet e justifikueshme...I uroj shoqes suaj te gjeje ngushellim dhe forca tek vetja per te perballuar kete fatkeqesi te shkaktuar nga nje ligj ...i papranueshem...per ke do zemer te dashuruar...
Ekeshilloj te mos qaje se i iku Dielli se lotet nuk do ta lene te shohe Yjet pastaj...

----------


## Himitsu

> I uroj shoqes suaj te gjeje ngushellim dhe forca tek vetja per te perballuar kete fatkeqesi te shkaktuar nga nje ligj ...i papranueshem...per ke do zemer te dashuruar...
> E keshilloj te mos qaje se i iku Dielli se lotet nuk do ta lene te shohe Yjet pastaj...


Teta Vera flm shme per mendimin tend, por asaj vajze nuk kam se si ti them mos qaj se iku dielli sepse njuk do te shikosh yjet e tjere....
Krahasohet dielli me nje yll moj teta vera?? Vertet qe dhe dielli eshte yll por eshte ai yll qe ne na jep jete dhe na mban gjalle ne kete planet.
Ai djale qe jeta e saj moj teta vera, ai qe dashuria e saj, ai qe dielli i saj, ai qe i jepte jete. 
Ajo eshte shnderuar komplet si njeri, nuk do te flase me me njeri dhe mundohet qe te mbaje brenda vetes cdo ndjenje qe ka.
Ta shikosh ne syte e saj nuk ka me shprese sic kishte dikur, nuk ka me jete sic ka pasur dikur.. por duket se ka nje urrejtje te madhe. Eshte bere si nje njeri i vdekur qe ecen dhe mer frye..
Nuk eshte lehte moj teta vera qe te te marin nga duart personin qe dashuron dhe te dashuron po ne te njejten menyre. Ishin gati te jepnin jeten per njeri-tjetrin dhe ne fakt kjo po ndodh. Ajo konsumohet dita dites...
Teta vera kur dielli jot shuhet yjet e tjere nuk ndricojne me per ty... por duken thjesht nje drite mashtruese...
E vetmja gje qe une kam aritur ti them eshte qe ta mbaje me vete kudo qe shkon ate djale dhe te qaje te nxjerre tere mllefin qe ka ne zemren e saj.. Por nuk mundem kurre ti them mos qaje sepse ajo ka nevoje te qaje...
Ajo goc e di moj teta vera se cfare po heq, vecse ajo e di.
Se di se cfare te shkruaj se sahere qe i kujtoj me vjen per te qare ishin si dy pellumba te dy, cift me i bukur nuk kishte shkonn shume me njeri tjetrin... por kjo jete aq sa e bukur mund te jete, aq lumturi qe mund te te fale ne nje dite ashtu sic ta jep ashtu ta mer dhe te ben te cmendesh.
Ndonjehere mendoj dhe arij te besoj se dy persona qe duhen shume nuk mund te perfundojen bashke asnjehere per shkaqe te ndryshme.
Si qenka jeta!

----------


## Erlebnisse

Shume bukur je shprehur, zonja pranvera. Te gjithe i ndjejme emocione te tilla. Dikush eshte me i zoti edhe arrin t'i shprehe, dikush ka me shume frike e pret hapin e tjetrit e me rradhe. Gjithsesi cdonjerit heret a vone i troket kjo ndjenje qe duket sa e bukur ashtu edhe e ashper, sepse te gerryen e te derrmon ca :perqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

> Shume bukur je shprehur, zonja pranvera. Te gjithe i ndjejme emocione te tilla. Dikush eshte me i zoti edhe arrin t'i shprehe, dikush ka me shume frike e pret hapin e tjetrit e me rradhe. Gjithsesi cdonjerit heret a vone i troket kjo ndjenje qe duket sa e bukur ashtu edhe e ashper, sepse te gerryen e te derrmon ca


Po ja moj [era]...ndodh keshtu sepse ne ate te uruar ndjenje te dashurise ka dicka te vecante qe mund te zgjidhe tere kontradiktat e jetes e t'i jape njeriut te miren e perhershme,te kerkuarit e se ciles eshte qellimi i jetes...Respekte dhe faleminderit qe hyn ne temat e mija me mendime te vyera!

----------

